# filter?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So im starting a mini tank (6 gallon) real soon, its an eclipse 6 setup.

This setup has a filter built in uptop which allows u to put a filter cartridge that is made of up the usual pad + carbon....and then it also has a bio wheel.

I was talking to a few sources and i have gotten mixed answers so far. SO i wanted to get more opinions. AS i understand right now, its bad to run the filter cartridge and bio wheel correct?

So what should i place over there instead of the biowheel and filter cartridge? just crushed live rock? So then what really filters out the food particals etc from this tank? Its a species only tank and will house a specimen which will be about 3"....so his bioload shouldnt be too drastic in any case.

This filter part is the only thing confusing me thus far in venturing out into the saltwater portion of this hobby. Please advise!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would remove the whole filter assembly and get a decent little protein skimmer and a small powerhead. Load the tank with as much live rock as you can and you should be fine. Without the filter in there, you could take the lid off and add a clip on light if needed (not the whole top though...I'd be too worried about fish jumping out).

If you aren't doing a protein skimmer, then you will probably need the filter pad, but make sure you are rinsing that bad boy every couple of days and replacing it every couple of weeks to prevent nitrate buildup.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ok so ill a good amount of live rock. I dont plan on getting the protien skimmer though.

So i should leave the biowheel out of the picture?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ok so ill a good amount of live rock. I dont plan on getting the protien skimmer though.
> 
> So i should leave the biowheel out of the picture?


Yes...too big of a nitrate generator in the long run.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What skimmer would you get small enough for 6 gallons i don't think you need one. Run a fuge with chaeto instead, get a good amount of lr, a powerhead, and do weekly water changes and thats it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So what can i use for chemical filltration? should i put a sack of carbon in the filter area near the live rock? or no?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> What skimmer would you get small enough for 6 gallons i don't think you need one. Run a fuge with chaeto instead, get a good amount of lr, a powerhead, and do weekly water changes and thats it.


This one: Nano Skimmer

What would you suggest he use for refugium? Unless he ditches the canopy (or hacks it up), he'd have to use the filter bay, remove the lid and add a clip on light. Not exactly a clean look, which kind of defeats the purpose of going nano...not to mention adding to water loss problems and salinity swings. Removing the filter apparatus would leave plenty of room for that little skimmer without making it look cluttered, but I agree that live rock and a powerhead with weekly water changes could get the job done.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> So what can i use for chemical filltration? should i put a sack of carbon in the filter area near the live rock? or no?


I wouldn't bother...chemical filtration won't be necessary if it is filtered right. Start with good source water (even distilled from a grocery store would work) and a good salt mix, and your water should be fine with live rock and proper water changes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> What skimmer would you get small enough for 6 gallons i don't think you need one. Run a fuge with chaeto instead, get a good amount of lr, a powerhead, and do weekly water changes and thats it.


This one: Nano Skimmer

What would you suggest he use for refugium? Unless he ditches the canopy (or hacks it up), he'd have to use the filter bay, remove the lid and add a clip on light. Not exactly a clean look, which kind of defeats the purpose of going nano...not to mention adding to water loss problems and salinity swings. Removing the filter apparatus would leave plenty of room for that little skimmer without making it look cluttered, but I agree that live rock and a powerhead with weekly water changes could get the job done.
[/quote]

That fission nano skimmer is a piece of crap, hes better of using that 30 bucks for something else.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

If i get that skimmer u posted, or this one -> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...mrionanoskimmer

which one is better? i think the one u posted might be better, i can probably modify the top to accomidate it....with out hacking it up too badly....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont get the fission nano that thing is complete garbage. Its built poorly and filled my tank with bubbles, and i now use it as a powerhead. It also has lots of crappy reviews on a lot of SW forums. i have used the taam rio before i upgraded to remora and it was decent. It pulled out some very dark skimate on a regular basis but needed to be adjusted often and loses prime really easily but Waaaay better than the fission.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> If i get that skimmer u posted, or this one -> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...mrionanoskimmer
> 
> which one is better? i think the one u posted might be better, i can probably modify the top to accomidate it....with out hacking it up too badly....


I'd go with the fission simply because you have a pretty good chance of getting it to work without much hacking...as far as it being a piece of crap, it's the best your going to get for a nano without shelling out another $100 (the biggest complaint is the adjusting). You could also try the Oceanic Biocube one.

You could also go with just a tank full of live rock and a powerhead...the KISS method. Water changes will be extra important, but with a nano you can't be negligent there anyway. Try adding a skimmer later if you are having problems.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how much live rock do i need? i was planning to have enough in there for the mantis to run around and hide but ALOT would over crowd the tank dont u think?

hmm, i guess when i go get the live rock and stuff later this week, ill take a pic...so u can tell me if i need more or if im alright. I guess testing the params will tell me as well...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have only heard bad thigns about the fission. I have the rio and it actually gets some out , not nos but better then nothing. Like said it does often loose prime and is a bit loud (i sleep about 2 ft from it)


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how about these units?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...tproteinskimmer

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...eproteinskimmer


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> how about these units?
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...tproteinskimmer
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...eproteinskimmer


That Visi-Jet will be too big for your tank...I looked into putting one of those on my 12g nano back in the day before they came out with all the nano skimmers. The second one is the Oceanic one I was talking about...I don't know if it is any better than the fission, but would work for your little tank. With a 6 gallon tank, you don't need a super efficeint protein skimmer with just one shrimp which is why I suggested the cheaper ones. If you are really hardcore about the tank then you'll want to get one of the $100+ nano models if they will fit.

Put in as much live rock and sand as you can while still suiting your taste. Use the tank filter for now, just remove the biowheel and use just the filter pad. Rinse that filter pad every other day or so and replace it after 2-weeks to keep the carbon from leaching stuff back. Leave the biowheel compartment empty for now or toss some live rock rubble in there. Keep up with your water changes and see what happens. You can always add a skimmer later or add a prefilter sponge to the tank filter intake, take the hinged lid off, fill the media pad tray with chaeto and add a clip on light. It's all in how the tank is doing and where you want to go with it.

Do you have a heater yet? If not I suggest the Hydor Ekip Thermopump and run it near the bottom sideways. That covers your heater and powerhead problem. You can probably find one chaper on EBAY or other retailer. I have one, but I keep it around for my quarantine tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had that little rio on a 12 gallon and it did a pretty good job. Its like a HOB filter so you need to have some cutouts on the lid for it to work. What was nice is that when I would make changes in my tank...and the water would get cloudy...I could fit a sponge in the return of the rio...and it would clean out the tank very quickly. If I remember correctly...It worked much better with the sponge in place (no bubble or trickle noise)....you just had to rinse it out every day or two so it wouldnt start producing nitrates.

If you went with between 6 and 10 pounds of live rock you should be good. It wont take up too much room if you stack it...and it will give you plenty of filtration.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ok cool...so how does live rock filter the water exactly? is it because the bacteria can live on/in it? So basically its like the Media in a freshwater tank's filter...interesting.

I thought id never dip into the salt water portion of this hobby, but here it goes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...that is exactly it. The live-rock acts as the bio-media and houses the bacteria for the cycle.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanx for everyone's help so far...ill post pics when its up and running.


----------

